# tu a mi no me callas!



## willg

Ciao a tutti! bene come possono vedere non sono sicuro di sapere tradurre questa frase. Il contesto é quello di un ligio fra due persone. Una dice a l'altra stai zitta! E l'altra risponde:

Tu a mi no me callas!

Il mio tentativo sarebbe:

Tu a me non mi taci! Ovviamente questo tentativo é letterale, allora non so si funzionerebbe cosi o si deve cambiare qualcosa per esprimere la stessa idea.  Grazie


----------



## fabiog_1981

willg said:


> Ciao a tutti! bene come po*TETE* vedere non sono sicuro di sapere tradurre questa frase. Il contesto é quello di un li*TI*gio fra due persone. Una dice a*L*l'altra stai zitta! E l'altra risponde:
> 
> Tu a mi no me callas!
> 
> Il mio tentativo sarebbe:
> 
> Tu a me non mi taci! Ovviamente questo tentativo é letterale, allora non so si funzionerebbe cosi o si deve cambiare qualcosa per esprimere la stessa idea. Grazie


 
Tacere non credo che si possa usare transitivamente (spero di non sbagliarmi).
Tu non mi dici di stare zitto!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anche _Tu (a me) non mi zittisci!_


----------



## willg

Grazie mille ma in questa seconda opzione non capisco perche si usa "anche." Vorrei anche sapere come sarebbe il verbo usato (zittisci) senza essere congiugato. Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

_Anche_ non fa parte della frase. Indica che si può dire anche in quel modo.

Zittisci viene da zittire.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusa willg,
Intendevo dire:


Angel.Aura said:


> Si può dire Anche :
> _Tu (a me) non mi zittisci!_


Il verbo usato è *zittire*.

Grazie is


----------



## Neuromante

¿Seguro que se puede decir "Tú a mi no me callas"?
Que yo sepa se dice "Tú a mi no *me haces* callar".
.


----------



## 0scar

Si, seguro. Parece que no pero es más común que "...me haces callar" (Google)

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&q=%22a+mi+no+me+callas%22&meta=lr%3Dlang_es|lang_en|lang_it&fp=d6b152c52c97d364

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&q=%22a+mi+no+me++haces+callar%22&meta=lr%3Dlang_es|lang_en|lang_it&fp=d6b152c52c97d364


----------



## willg

Ok gracias, si estoy seguro que por lo menos así lo escuche!


----------



## Neuromante

Pues la gramática... como que no.


Entonces en italiano se podría decir perfectamente *Tu a me non mi zitti*, total, ya en español está mal


----------



## Angel.Aura

Neuromante said:


> Entonces en italiano se podría decir perfectamente *Tu a me non mi zittisci*, total, ya en español está mal


Qui c'è il verbo coniugato: zittire.


----------



## Churri85

Ciao Neuromante!

Fore arrivo un po' tardi, ma concordo pienamente con la proposta di Angel.Laura, compresa la parentesi.

Poi ti do un paio di suggerimenti, spero che non ti dia fastidio: 

1. in italiano non si usa la formula di cortesia al plurale "Come possono vedere", perchè suona come molto antica e ampollosa. Puoi usare più semplicemente il 'voi' :"come potete vedere..."

2. "una dice A L'ALTRA" está mal: la grafía correcta es 'all'altra"

3. Nell'ultima frase hai messo il condizionale insieme alla congiunzione SE, un errore preoccupantemente comune anche tra gli italiani: io lì vedo meglio un indicativo "Non so se così funziona..."

4. Sempre nell'ultima frase, 'allora' suona strano. Puoi usare 'perciò, per esempio.

Un saluto!


----------



## Neuromante

Eoh¡ Che ce entro io?
Non sono stato mica io a scribere quelle frasi, ma Willg

"Le italiano mio sempre ferpecto he"


----------



## Lerma

Seguimos utilizando a Google como objeto de culto, sin tener en cuenta que los errores que contiene, que son muchos, también cuentan a efectos estadísticos. Personalmente hago mucho uso del buscador y considero que es una herramienta de trabajo e investigación extraordinaria. Dicho esto, y como Neuromante ha puesto el dedo en la llaga, tengo que decir que _*Tú a mí no me callas*_ no es correcto. Sí que lo sería: _*Tú a mi no me haces callar*_ o incluso _*tú a mi no me acallas.*_ El motivo es que el verbo es intransitivo (diga Google lo que diga), salvo en el caso en el que _*alguien calle algo*_ (porque tiene interés en ocultarlo, por cualquier motivo)Entiendo que los que somos nativos deberíamos (en expresiones corrientes) fiarnos más de nuestra experiencia diaria y cultura personal (aunque cometamos errores en ocasiones) y no dar por bueno lo que nos quiera decir un buscador de internet basándonos en sus apabullantes estadísticas. Saludos. Lerma


----------



## willg

Vi ringrazio davvero per le correzioni!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Lerma said:


> Seguimos utilizando a Google como objeto de culto, sin tener en cuenta que los errores que contiene, que son muchos, también cuentan a efectos estadísticos. Personalmente hago mucho uso del buscador y considero que es una herramienta de trabajo e investigación extraordinaria. Dicho esto, y como Neuromante ha puesto el dedo en la llaga, tengo que decir que _*Tú a mí no me callas*_ no es correcto. Sí que lo sería: _*Tú a mi no me haces callar*_ o incluso _*tú a mi no me acallas.*_ El motivo es que el verbo es intransitivo (diga Google lo que diga), salvo en el caso en el que _*alguien calle algo*_ (porque tiene interés en ocultarlo, por cualquier motivo)Entiendo que los que somos nativos deberíamos (en expresiones corrientes) fiarnos más de nuestra experiencia diaria y cultura personal (aunque cometamos errores en ocasiones) y no dar por bueno lo que nos quiera decir un buscador de internet basándonos en sus apabullantes estadísticas. Saludos. Lerma


 
Hola:

Interesante lo que comentas, acabo de aprender algo nuevo . Como comentabas tú, fiándome en mi experiencia diaria , daba por bueno el "a mí no me callas", cuando es incorrecto, al igual que la expresión "¡Calla la boca!", que es muy común por mi barrio.

Personalmente, tampoco me gusta usar el google como prueba de que algo sea correcto o no, pero sí que, a veces, da buenos ejemplos de expresiones, que aún siendo incorrectas, se usan mucho.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Personalmente, tampoco me gusta usar el google como prueba de que algo sea correcto o no, pero sí que, a veces, *da buenos ejemplos de expresiones, que aún siendo incorrectas, se usan mucho.
> *


Esta ha sido siempre MHO


----------



## Lerma

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante lo que comentas, acabo de aprender algo nuevo . Como comentabas tú, fiándome en mi experiencia diaria , daba por bueno el "a mí no me callas", cuando es incorrecto, al igual que la expresión "¡Calla la boca!", que es muy común por mi barrio.
> 
> Personalmente, tampoco me gusta usar el google como prueba de que algo sea correcto o no, pero sí que, a veces, da buenos ejemplos de expresiones, que aún siendo incorrectas, se usan mucho.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Apreciado Antpax. Ni a ti ni a mí podría convencernos nadie de que _*¡**calla la boca! *_es incorrecto. Se dice en tu barrio, en el mío y yo la he compartido con mi familia desde que nací. De lo que ya no estoy tan seguro es de que sea utilizada por toda la comunidad hispana. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en líneas generales y además sé que hilas muy fino. Esto es un _quid pro quo_ y aquí todo el mundo aprende de los demás. Nada que discutir. Saludos cordiales. Lerma.


----------



## Antpax

Lerma said:


> Apreciado Antpax. Ni a ti ni a mí podría convencernos nadie de que _*¡**calla la boca! *_es incorrecto. Se dice en tu barrio, en el mío y yo la he compartido con mi familia desde que nací. De lo que ya no estoy tan seguro es de que sea utilizada por toda la comunidad hispana. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en líneas generales y además sé que hilas muy fino. Esto es un _quid pro quo_ y aquí todo el mundo aprende de los demás. Nada que discutir. Saludos cordiales. Lerma.


 
Hola:

Por supuesto que no hay nada que discutir. Uf, no sé si di esa impresión, que no era mi intención.  Es que a veces estás tan acostumbrado a usar una expresión que automáticamente la das por buena (si preguntas a alguien de por aquí sobre el "leismo" te jurarán y perjurarán que es correcto ). Supongo que con lo de "calla la boca" tienes razón y que fuera de la península a lo mejor no está tan extendido.

A ver si algún día nos _quidproquamos_ un corderito por tu pueblo .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

*Calla la boca*


Google me dice que _'calla la boca'_  se usa aquí y en la quebrada del ají.


----------

